# happy thansgiving to all the PT



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hope all have safe travels and enjoy the company of families and friends.





Psalm 118:24King James Version (KJV)

24 This is the day which the Lord hath made; we will rejoice and be glad in it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Amen... Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Gobble gobble...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

All in!

Eat, watch the Lions football, and off to hunt for Mr. Big.

Wishing all of our PT family the best reasons to give thanks.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Having Turkey for breakfast Glen?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> All in!
> 
> Eat, watch the Lions football, and off to hunt for Mr. Big.
> 
> Wishing all of our PT family the best reasons to give thanks.


 what kind of stuffing is that?


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

azpredatorhunter said:


> what kind of stuffing is that?


Looks like taters! Interesting!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Them is taters I believe. I bet the turkey gives them a gooood flavor.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My first attempt. Had to clear the kitchen so my wife could wheel and deal. Got it done before she got up. Pretty dang good, I must say.

Now for that final little detail on today's agenda...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good Glen, maybe Cat will send one of those extra pies he's hoarding.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving

hope you got to spend time with your loved ones and that your tummies are full

im stuffed,couldnt eat another bite

ooo,but theres pie yet.let me at it


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving from the Agney's. Finally got our 5 generation photo, Kash my son, me, dad, grandmother, and my great grandmother.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic., something to be proud of.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Agney5 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving from the Agney's. Finally got our 5 generation photo, Kash my son, me, dad, grandmother, and my great grandmother.


Cherish those times Sir.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving you turkeys.... LOL figured someone had to say it might as well be me LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope everyone had an Awesome Thanksgiving! I Absolutely Did! I am in the Gulf but we Celebrated Thanksgiving a few days early with the family! Just the way we have to do it when ya work out here!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

de pies looked tasty but betwixt the turkey,ham an primerib, plus all the other fixings ,I just could not manage even a single bite of the pie.

I know, what a lightweight! I'm slipping in my old age.
hoping to be able to peal off my turkey pants in a day or two.


----------

